# Tesla @ Goodwood



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

For any followers in the UK, does anyone plan on driving their tesla @ Goodwood this year? Last year they had a X do a speed run with pretty impressive results. I'd love to see someone do the run with AP.


----------

